# Looking for swaging info



## alexkuzn (Oct 28, 2009)

Guys,

I found a lot of mentioning about people swaging metal band on a cap but no detailed explanation what the actual process is, tools needed etc.
I am not clear how you actually reduce diameter of the silver band.

If you can point me to any useful info on swaging I'll really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2009)

If you cannot find information here, try searching Swagging Jackets for bullets. it gives you the overall idea of the process and tools needed for such things at the very least.
Reloading web sites and suppliers will get you there fairly quickly.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 28, 2009)

Swaging is the process of forming (usually) metal under pressure so high that it flows at (usually) room temperature.  This is typically accomplished with leverage or hydraulic force and dies to shape the metal.

I've swaged lead into jacketed bullets, and I've swaged copper ferrules onto stainless wire fittings.  I presume that a swaged band would start out as a ring of a larger diameter (so it can slip over the other cap parts) that is compressed down to size in either a die or with a roll-swager.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Morris129 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have swaged brass from a small cal. shell to fit a 30-06 bullet to make a pen with HF punch and small hammer.  I have swaged copper tubing to go over the same size tubing so you don't need a fitting using a punch.  I think AC supply houses have swaging tools.


----------

